# Late afternoon session on artificials



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

I think i need to move here - caught more fish on artificial in two days than what i did fishing my entire life 

I lost about 15 mostly ladyfish, they jump out of the water and spit the hook - how do they stay hooked????? Also lost what might have been a decent sized Jack Cravelle, thats what t looked like.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah those lady's are called juvenille tarpon cause of that jump. Treble hooks stay hooked in em pretty well but besides that they shake their head pretty hard. Make great cut bait for reds because of how oily they are.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like some good times right there! Love throwing spoons at ladies & blues in the surf. & might I add that that's a BEAUTIFUL Sustain too.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Thafish - hell yeah - love that reel, she gets detailed after every session and love throwing spoons - been most success i have ever had while living in the US.

Bayfisher, i`ll remember that re the ladyfish - thanks.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad you like catchin' them aggravating jokers....... lol. They do for stretching a line but drive me nuts when fishing for spanish or pomps. Glad you had a good time with um


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

PLenty lady fish jumped me off last night, no blues, and another 1st and PB for me - a Spanish Mack


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Bayfisher said:


> Yeah those lady's are called juvenille tarpon cause of that jump. Treble hooks stay hooked in em pretty well but besides that they shake their head pretty hard. Make great cut bait for reds because of how oily they are.


We called those "poor mans tarpon" down south. They have a habit of spitting those heavy spoons. They are a BLAST on lite tackle and fly!!:thumbup:

We like those bluefish FRESH, and if you bleed them on the beach, then fry or smoke them- they're pretty good!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What part of the beach were you? Wouldn't mind going after some blues! And most of the time using a sabiki the lady fish won't throw the hook. You just have to deal with throwing a sabiki around.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Randall - state park perdido cove, drive as far as you can east till the last piece of parking lot allowing you to park your vehicle. Walk over the boardwalk and head east - you`ll see a huge sandbar (point) headin out to the ocean, wade in on that and cast as far as you can - fish 6pm - 8pm. Been succesful every night.


----------

